# Zoom Ol'Monster worms?



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

I recently seen the Zoom Ol'Monster worms at dicks.Does anyone around here use them and what's the results?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I've used them..like them..but I still prefer the 10inch power worm.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've used them. They're good if you're looking for a bigger bite, but there are days a 12 incher will eat them too. 

I wouldn't use them if I were pitching and flipping branchy cover like willow bushes, or in heavy cover where I needed to get a bait into a tight spot though. Their length makes them tough to get into tight spots, and their tail is too thin and grabby to penetrate branchy cover with any consistency. 

They're really good in weeds, and around laydowns that have been in the water a while and have lost most of their small branches. 

I like them around rock and rip rap as well. 

With that said, like Jose', my first choice would be a 10" power worm.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys.I am just thinking of ways to catch bigger bass.I used to fish 7 inch black power worms and catch bass like crazy.Recently Ive been catching a bunch on a craw.Think about trying a few different worms.One of my friends recommended the Zoom ultra vibe worm.I might try those.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like the Ole Monster myself. Here's a pair of fish my son and I got using them this week. His fish was 7.5, mine was 5.9.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Oh, and one from my nephew a couple years back..10.4


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> I like the Ole Monster myself. Here's a pair of fish my son and I got using them this week. His fish was 7.5, mine was 5.9.
> View attachment 241032
> View attachment 241033


Nice work!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing well here on site. My computer obviously doesn't want me here, every time I came on site it froze up with the message "exception break point". Been doing better the last couple of times. We've had a decent year so far, catching most of our fish on the ultravibe speedcraw. We've been using a color called cinnamon purple, they really been eating it up.
You done any good this year Layne?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Matt Jackson said:


> Thanks guys.I am just thinking of ways to catch bigger bass.I used to fish 7 inch black power worms and catch bass like crazy.Recently Ive been catching a bunch on a craw.Think about trying a few different worms.One of my friends recommended the Zoom ultra vibe worm.I might try those.


Ultravibe Speedcraw is Zoom's best bait. In my considered opinion, it's the best plastic bait made in America..Zoom makes a Speed worm but it is no match for the aforementioned speedcraw. Trust me on this one. Texas or Carolina rigged, it's a money maker..


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks NC.Ive been catching a lot of bass on the Rage craw Texas rigged.I just got a order of the Zoom Ultravibe speed crawls.Cant wait to try them out.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Fishing craws I feel the crawfather by missile baits is quite hard to beat on any outing to the lake or the river. A 4" tube is my other go to money maker.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> Hope everyone is doing well here on site. My computer obviously doesn't want me here, every time I came on site it froze up with the message "exception break point". Been doing better the last couple of times. We've had a decent year so far, catching most of our fish on the ultravibe speedcraw. We've been using a color called cinnamon purple, they really been eating it up.
> You done any good this year Layne?


I have been fishing a kayak tournament trail this year. I got off to a slow start because I tore a ligament In my spine in April. Since then however, I have been doing pretty well. I have entered into 5 events, and I am currently in third in one of them. I have won an event and finished fifth twice. I am having a ton of fun Kayak fishing. My average size fish in tournament competition is 17.8". I have upped my size a little in this ongoing event with an average of 18.5" fish. I have been using a jackall flick shake, speed craw, rage craw, G Splash, and custom square bills from All Eyes on this site. My largest registered fish is 20.25 that came on a custom square bill. 

I hope all is well down in NC country. It looks like you and your son are having a great season! Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing some more tanks.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

+1 on the speedcraw always my go to bait


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bass are finicky critters, whether they are found in Ohio or NC. I fished at Randleman Lake last September with my friend Drew from Kentucky. We were throwing Carolina rigs on points and humps. I was throwing the uv speedcraw in green pumpkin blue flake, Drew was throwing a june bug rage craw. We caught 31 bass that day, with the speedcraw accounting for 20 of them...It's the re-curved pincers that flutter when you move it that makes all the difference in the world. Makes the reflex strike more likely.
Layne, take care of that back!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

squidlips2020 said:


> +1 on the speedcraw always my go to bait


I went to Field Stream last week and bought several bags of speedcraws. Cinnamon/purple, Yabby /craw, and a really good looking color called "Sprayed Grass". Caught a four pounder on my first cast with that one..lol


----------

